# Hehe.. This is a pampered pooch!



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Please ignore my voice! 

It's worth it to show is cute video though! 

http://youtu.be/WJELgNO2wWc


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Litterally the Lap of Luxury!!!!!
Very sweet!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I love the eyes closed blissfully - then the way she protests when you stop


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

2ndhandgal said:


> I love the eyes closed blissfully - then the way she protests when you stop


I was taking the video and made a hand gesture to tell jenny to stop petting her and that's the point she really looks at me and perks her ears up then demands another ear rub 

She's great!


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Amiee Jane makes that face when we play with her ears too! Your voice is lovely.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lynn<3 said:


> Amiee Jane makes that face when we play with her ears too! Your voice is lovely.


AimeeJ knows what's good 

Aw everyone hates their voice on tape! Mine sounds harsh!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I really don't think she was enjoying that - not! She looks so satisfied she has you where she wants you, but I think it goes both ways


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Love her.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Beautiful Lola having a blissful time. How do you ever get anything done with two such cuddly poos?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

PoppyLove said:


> Beautiful Lola having a blissful time. How do you ever get anything done with two such cuddly poos?


It's extremely difficult. Can't sit down at all without our laps being immediately occupied.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lovely Lola - she's sat there like the queen!! 
Ralph will do this! He is very very demanding and insistent that you give him a chest rub/ tickle.
If I am lying on the couch he will actually come and stand on me and paw at my hands demanding a tickle!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Lovely Lola - she's sat there like the queen!!
> Ralph will do this! He is very very demanding and insistent that you give him a chest rub/ tickle.
> If I am lying on the couch he will actually come and stand on me and paw at my hands demanding a tickle!


Aw handsome Ralphy!! 

Isn't it amazing how needy they are. They just crave love and affection. It's so sweet.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She is certainly looking like Lady Lola in this video! I can really see her poodle shape when she is side on to the camera.


----------

